# Tot bon pagès maleeix els óssos [ossos]



## Matti

Podeu ajudar-me amb aquesta frase, si us plau?

"Tot bon pagès maleeix els óssos als tords perquè en temps de fred es mengen les olives. "


Es una frase feta?


Gràcies per endavant!


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Matti

No penso que sigui una frase feta. El tord és un ocell i quan fa fred es menja les olives, suposo que per aconseguir una mica més de calories amb la grassa que li poden aportar (això ens ho hauria de confirmar un ornitòleg). Al pagès no li deu fer gaire gràcia veure com les seves olives van a parar al pap de l'ocell en lloc de poder-les collir, així que maleeix l'ocell o els seus ossos. Per expressar l'ennuig contra els tords el pagès pot dir: "maleits els ossos dels tords que es mengen les meves olives!" , per exemple

Per mi, hi ha una errada en la paraula ossos que hauria de ser sense accent ja que no es tracta aquí dels plantígrads sino de les parts dels esquelets dels tords.
Salutacions
Isa


----------



## Matti

Gràcies Isa

Per el error de "óssos" no ho entenia.


----------



## ACQM

El que es una expresió comuna es "maleïr els ossos", que sería un punt intermig entre enfadar-se i odiar.


----------



## Matti

Gràcies ACQM!


----------



## kiyama

De fet, "maleïr els ossos" vol dir el mateix que "cagar-se en algú", tot i que potser és una mica menys barroer.


----------



## Matti

Gràcies kiyama

Sí, es com el "damn you" (or whatever) al anglès.


----------



## ampurdan

Deu haver estat escrit per un gironí. Aquí es molt comú pronunciar igual "os" i "ós".


----------



## Matti

Exacte! El cient es de Girona.


----------

